# 3d shoots in alabama



## targetcollector (Nov 24, 2010)

i started archery about half a year ago and now want to do a 3d shoot but cant find in around where i live which is Tuscaloosa,alabama if any knows of one could yall please tell me thanks


----------



## JmacZ7 (Aug 20, 2010)

go to www.alabamabowhunter.com its the BHA website and in the forum section there is a list of 3D tournaments across the state almost every weekend. There is one in chilton county this weekend directions to the shoots are also in the forum section.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Ditto the above. I live near Talladega and belong to the Calhoon County Bowhunters and the Etowah County Bowhunters and the BHA. There is a shoot somewhere fairly close to ya each week-end. Gardendale and Cullman have shoots just north of Birmingham. Check the BHA forum and you can go to a list of almost all weekly shoots....

Dave


----------



## targetcollector (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks


----------

